# that brisket did what?



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2007)

That's definitely odd.


----------



## john pen (Jan 13, 2007)

Its very disheartening when your meat starts to go the other way..Ive had it happen....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 13, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Its very disheartening when your meat starts to go the other way..Ive had it happen....



John is on a roll today!!!  [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 13, 2007)

Did you check your fire!  

Just trying to throw out an obvious reason for the drop in temps.

Good luck, never had one do that!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 13, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":3rwgvrm6]Did you check your fire!


the first column is pit temp so i think the fire was fine.

it's back up to 167 now.  it just took 5 hours to get there.    
i bet this will be one will be ready in the high 180's or low 190's.[/quote:3rwgvrm6]

Don't count on it Brian.  I had a grease fire fry the temp probe on my Stoker.  It's still stuck in the 271 range.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok disregard my previous message!

Post some pics of that brisket!


----------



## john pen (Jan 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1gb6akkk]Its very disheartening when your meat starts to go the other way..Ive had it happen....



John is on a roll today!!!  [smilie=a_movinggreen.gif][/quote:1gb6akkk]

You try to help out with a comment to let a fellow Q'r now he's not alone in his delima, and there are alway's those that feel the need to drag it down to a new level...cchhheeeezzzz..now I know how Puff feels...


----------



## wittdog (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had it happen...but I dont' have the data to correlate with you...I spilled a beer on the piece of paper I was writting on  ...No seriously...I've seen it...first time makes you want to shake your head


----------



## cflatt (Jan 13, 2007)

hey Brian, whats the biggest pit temp variance since adding the stoker  ?


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen this before, not sure I have seen that much of a drop. The meat was in the stall (over 160 internal) and we know as connective tissue breaksdown it releases moisture. If you have enough connective tissue breaking down at that time the release of moisture can lower meat temp, normally 2 to 3 degrees is what you will see.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 13, 2007)

So is the best solution to this problem to increase the heat until it passes or wait it out? :?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

My .02 would be to wait it out. The stall is normal, I've had a couple that dropped. Makes a guy wonder WTF? Just another mystery of Q


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks great to me. That wind break really help?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 14, 2007)

Great looking grub Brian!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

That really looks good Brian. Nice color


----------



## wittdog (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks great..what temp did you pull the brisket at?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd like to see a sliced pic of that one


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 14, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 14, 2007)

Yum! Looks great!


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2007)

Stoker data is way cool.  They should give me one of those to play with... I mean... test and review. :roll:


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2007)

Brian,

How long have you had your Stoker?  What is the program that captures the data from the Stoker?  I like tracking the time and temperature.  This would be great.

I have check the website for a Stoker and they only have 4 CFM fan.  What size fan do you have?  I don't see that it would make a difference on a WSM.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 15, 2007)

The Stokers had the 4 CFM fan originally...for the WSM it should be just fine!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks.  If I decide to get one I'll PM.  ALL these BBQ toys.  I'm sure glad my wife likes BBQ.


----------

